# Pasture



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I often sprayed pasture with Clarity. I was thinking about trying Cimarron this year on some of the pasture. Has anyone ever used it? I could share the results they got with it


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I've used Cimarron before, and it definitely works good, but depending on the amount of area that you're going to spray, it can be a bit spendy. For general broad leaf spraying in a stand of grass, I pretty much spray 2-4-D in all application except when I'm dealing with Tansy (Cimarron makes short work of Tansy, no matter it's maturity). My experience has shown me that as long as I can time it right (typically the rosette stage is best for most perennials), 2-4-D is just as effective, and a fraction of the cost.

If Cimmaron is what you go with, then look into generic brands. There's some money to be saved there.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

That's funny, I always thought of cimmaron as cheap, well cheap compared to grazon or pasturegard. Cimmaron is my go to right now due to carryover in Grazon next. Cimmaron works pretty well across the board except for horse nettle and speedwell. need chapparell for speedwell and grazon will absolutely smoke horsenettle. If it is pasture and you don't have to worry about carryover, I would use Grazon Next. Gets just about everything going.


----------

